# 1999 Giant Upland weight



## flapane (Oct 2, 2012)

Does anybody know where can I find the exact weight for a 1999 19,5'' Giant Upland bike?
Unfortunately Giant itself doesn't have an email address, and local dealers don't event bother answering, considering the age of the bike.
I wonder if somebody has one and can tell me its weight...
Thanks in advance.


----------

